# Mikmaq warrior?



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm sure I spelled that way wrong but has anyone heard from him? It's been quite a while since he posted.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's winter up here, so that will likely limit the amount of slingshot talks from some of us Canadians.

He is active elsewhere.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> It's winter up here, so that will likely limit the amount of slingshot talks from some of us Canadians.
> 
> He is active elsewhere.


I know he had been dealing with personal stuff so I wasn't sure. I forget that yall are in a winter wonderland. We had our first snow friday and it was gone sunday lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He was on the forum 6 days ago . See here . http://slingshotforum.com/user/11454-mikmaqwarrior/


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Yessir it's getting ugly, I think @brucered has it pinned lol.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Talked with him last week to ask if he had tried the precise red bands in the cold. He's doing well. Btw those bands are awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah MW's been around. Seems to be doing Ok by all accounts.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys... It's mostly the cold weather. I'm now forced to hunt with an air rifle at this point, at least until I can get me some of that new rubber that works well in extreme cold. I've been shooting indoors, but it's just to maintain accuracy. Nothing fancy...just hitting some small spoon spinners I made.

I have been busy with other things as well...my therapy has been going well (starting group sessions in the new year) so, I've been trying to jumpstart my music career again...which is also keeping me distracted...lol...and Xmas has been demanding...

I have been checking in every so often...reading posts....I really just don't have anything interesting to add to the conversation lately...lol...I'm pretty boring when my wings have been clipped by the horrible cold weather...

I truly appreciate the concern...thanks @Abenso ...it's nice to know that I'm missed when I'm on hiatus...(I saw my username and thought, what did I do now? Like I was being called to the principals office.. Lol...)

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

LOL all here for you mate and yes it's always nice to know theres folks out there who have your best interest at heart. Glad to hear your doing well and Merry Christmas - this winter sucks but we'll make it through!

Take care eh! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Good to hear from you man. I just remember I used to always see your posts.
Have a merry xmas man

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

